# Game Thread: Wednesday Feb. 15th vs Bucks



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (25-23) - Milwaukee Bucks (26-23)*

*Time*: 7:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: FSNMW
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*:





































*Anthony Johnson | Stephen Jackson | Peja Stojakovic | Jeff Foster | Scot Pollard*

*Key Reserves:*























*David Harrison | Danny Granger | Freddie Jones*










*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































*TJ Ford | Michael Redd | Bobby Simmons | Andrew Bogut | Jamaal Magloire*

*Key Reserves:*























*Dan Gadzuric | Joe Smith | Jiri Welsch*

*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 16-8
Road: 9-15
Overall: 25-23 (4th in Central, 7th in Eastern, 13th in NBA)

Milwaukee Bucks
Home: 16-9
Road: 10-14
Overall: 26=23 (3rd in Central, 5th in Eastern, 11th in NBA)*








*Who's Hot?*







</center>








*- 23 ppg in last 4 games*








*- 22.5 ppg in last 2 games*

*Injury Report*

*Pacers-*








- Elbow







- Groin







- Concussion

*Bucks-*








- Elbow (Questionable)







- Ankle

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Stephen Jackson vs Michael Redd

Pacers 99
Bucks 91


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We should've beat the Spurs, but this game I feel like we're gonna come out gunnin'...

So I say...

Pacers 105 - Buck 89...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

very important game..

pacers 101
bucks 92


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Pacers 94 
Bucks 87


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacers 103
Bucks 92

btw this Parker's pic freaked me out, but actually it doesn't matter...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

A win for us, and a big one

102-89 Pacers


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Pacers 112- Bucks 103 (Peja-31points :biggrin: )


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers 98
Bucks 89


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers 102
Buck 81


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Easy win.. pacers 97, bucks 85


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers fan, little mistake in the opening post, unless Parker is a new player of the Bucks.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

Optimism is always grand but I actually see this game closer then most. I predict that we will struggle as always late entering with a decent lead and have to fight our way out on top...

Indiana: 94
Milwaukee: 90


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

indy 90
bucks 82


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

98 pacers
91 bucks
bring one more win in pacers


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

my guys need to go in on a winning note....ford may be out w/ an injury.


----------



## lakers9104 (Nov 11, 2005)

pacers will win if we all get to see some peja hightlights and if he scores some points from 3 but the bucks do have tj ford


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

About time it's game time... :banana: :banana: ...

It feels like forever since we last play, I was getting sick of waiting, I wanna see us, and expect us to play great tonight...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> About time it's game time... :banana: :banana: ...
> 
> It feels like forever since we last play, I was getting sick of waiting, I wanna see us, and expect us to play great tonight...
> 
> ...


After this game olmost need to wait a whole week.

Come on Pacers, let's win this one.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

25-23 Bucks after first quarter


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Harrison is beastin!


Great offensive start by AJ with 9 first qtr points.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Harrisson is doing pretty good, like this guy


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Harrisson is doing pretty good, like this guy


agreed, less fouls and more rebounds and he is decent starter.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Peja Dunks it!!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Peja Dunks it!!!


 :clap: :clap:


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> Peja Dunks it!!!


Sounds good... but as someone mentioned before we play close games with Bucks and I don't like it. I want to see blood and blowouts


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Banjoriddim said:


> Sounds good... but as someone mentioned before we play close games with Bucks and I don't like it. I want to see blood and blowouts


i wish my spurs understood that


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

What happened with AJ lately.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tuned at halftime, now I see we're up 8...now 6, thanks Redd, in the 4th. Harrison had two nice slams.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrison with a very nice block. Then another one. The first half was a block party with Harrison and Granger.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Harrison and AJ are dominating, who woulda knew?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Saras with a steal and nice pass to Peja for the dunk.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

12 point lead with 4:30 left. We just need to make sure Redd doesn't get hot, and we should be good.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ is so terrible against the press. I could run it better. Ford explodes, but misses a layup, followed by Magloire missing a 2 footer.

3:43 left and a 10 point lead


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Can AJ hit anything? He got a steal, which was nice, but it'd be nicer if he'd actually get us something positive from it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Saras turns the ball over, and Charlie Bell scores.

Pacers only up 8 now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster gets rebound #18, which hits his career high for like the 5th time. Come on, Jeff. One more!

Peja scores and the foul. Bye-bye Milwaukee.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson rejects Jamaal Magloire, but someone else is called for a foul. Bring in Gill!

88-77 Pacers with 1:11 left in the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Can Ford hit anything? Wow. How many missed layups does he have?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

And a win again 88-77 :banana:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 88-77 Pacers

Pacers Fan- 23
Pacerholic- 29
Auggie- 28
JayRedd- 16
Banoriddim- 30
Pacersthebest- 28
alexander- 50
Larry Legend- 22
absolutebest- 18
Jermaniac Fan- 17
31andOnly- 19
jdohman- 7
TheRoc5- 24

Winner- jdohman


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

good job pacers :cheers: :clap:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I'm very proud of our boys, we fought, fought, and fought, and ended up winning a very good game, because it's a great way to go to the all-star weekend...

Great job on the game thread P.F. sorry I couldn't help out...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I'm very proud of our boys, we fought, fought, and fought, and ended up winning a very good game, because it's a great way to go to the all-star weekend...
> 
> Great job on the game thread P.F. sorry I couldn't help out...
> 
> ...


yep your sure right... i wish my spurs had the heart of your pacers


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I liked the way Peja played once Jackson was hurt, he really started playing more aggressive, and really moving well without the ball. I think he probably just felt he had to do more, but I wish he would do that more often.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Another great win for you guys!!! Your team has been really on a roll. Peja seems to be a great fit to your team, and everyone else is doing their own share. Your only loss as of late was against the defending champs who were on a roll themselves.... so that speaks well for your team. I hope that things continue to look good for you. I look forward to how things will be once all your players are healthy. Good luck and congrats once again. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

thanks to the non-pacers-fans dropping by and congratulating! 

good win :banana:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> good job pacers :cheers: :clap:





justasking? said:


> Another great win for you guys!!! Your team has been really on a roll. Peja seems to be a great fit to your team, and everyone else is doing their own share. Your only loss as of late was against the defending champs who were on a roll themselves.... so that speaks well for your team. I hope that things continue to look good for you. I look forward to how things will be once all your players are healthy. Good luck and congrats once again. :clap: :cheers:


Thank you, we really appreciate all the love, you're both class act... :clap: 

Good luck with both the Spurs, and the Nets... :cheers:...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Role-Players Steal Show *  

*END RESULT*

With Stephen Jackson flying blind after being poked in the eye, the already shorthanded Pacers were running out of weapons. Or so they thought. Anthony Johnson scored 24, Jeff Foster pulled 18 rebounds and David Harrison scored a season-high 16 off the bench as the Pacers shut down Milwaukee 88-77 in the final game before the All-Star break Wednesday night in Conseco Fieldhouse. Peja Stojakovic scored 16 of his 20 in the second half as Indiana moved past the Bucks in the Central Division standings. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*WHAT IT MEANS*

The Pacers won for the fifth time in six games to improve to 26-23 overall, 17-8 at home. Milwaukee had won three of four coming in but fell to 27-25 overall, 10-16 on the road and slipped one-half game behind the Pacers. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*KEY TO THE GAME*

Energy, depth and defense. After a first half in which the teams combined for 22 turnovers and 48 missed shots, the Pacers came to life in the second as Stojakovic found his range, Johnson continued to score consistently and Foster and Harrison formed a devastating tag-team inside. The Pacers held the Bucks to 37.2 percent shooting and outrebounded the visitors 52-39. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*TURNING POINT*

The Pacers took the initiative in the third quarter as Stojakovic and Johnson combined for 20 points. A 15-5 run pushed the lead to 57-47 and, after the Bucks cut it all the way down to 60-58, Fred Jones sparked a 9-0 counter that gave the Pacers a 69-58 lead early in the fourth. Again the Bucks challenged, riding a brief hot spurt by Redd while closing to 76-70 with 6:11 remaining, but visions of a fourth-quarter rally were quickly quashed. Stojakovic had a 3-pointer and a dunk to make it 82-70 and the Bucks went more than 4 minutes without a basket as the Pacers put it away. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*INSIDE THE BOX SCORE*

Johnson was solid throughout, hitting a pair of 3-pointers in his 9-of-18 shooting night to finish with 24 points, five assists and three rebounds. It was his second game of at least 20 points in the last three and third of the season. Stojakovic was huge in the second half, scoring 16 on 6-of-9 shooting, 3-of-5 from the arc, finishing with 20 points on 8-of-17 shooting, 3-of-7 from the arc. He pulled seven rebounds and had three steals. Harrison scored 16 points in 5-of-6 shooting in just 20 minutes off the bench, adding two rebounds and a pair of blocked shots. Foster had 10 offensive boards among his 18 rebounds, and Sarunas Jasikevicius had a team-high six assists off the bench. 
Redd led the Bucks with 24 points but shot 10-of-26 overall and missed all four of his 3-pointers. He did have four rebounds, three assists and two steals. Bobby Simmons was solid with 19 points, six rebounds, four steals, three assists and two blocks, and Jamaal Magloire had 11 points, 15 rebounds and two blocks. 

*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> The Pacers won for the fifth time in six games to improve to 26-23 overall, 17-8 at home.


Gotta love the Conseco advantage....9-15 on the road is gross.


----------

